# Helius CC Travel Erstauflage



## fUEL (2. Januar 2006)

Hallo Falco!
Ei schönes neues Jahr allen hier im Forum !!!!
Erst mal danke ich herzlich für die nun doch nach anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten überaus gelungene Vermählung meines FR Hauptrahmens mit einem neuen FR Hinterbau. 
Die Ausstattung ist noch nicht so wie gewünscht, aber ich denke die wenigen Teile, die noch fehlen werden in Kürze eintreffen, so daß ich es demnächst fertig haben werde.

Meine eigentliche Frage jedoch zielt auf die Erstauflage des CC Travel.
Wann voraussichtlich wird die erste Serie aufgelegt respektive ausgeliefert. 
Gibt es ausser Rohloff noch weitere Vorgaben und ist die Wechseloption für den Lenker ( Schnellspanner ??? ) mittlerweile serienreif oder gar in einer Zeichnung /Foto zu bestaunen?


----------



## Falco Mille (2. Januar 2006)

Hallo, vielen Dank und ebenfalls alles Gute zum neuen Jahr. Um das Travel Helius auf ein geringes Packmaß für die Tasche zu bringen, ist es erforderlich, dass der Lenker vom Vorbau abgenommen wird. Wenn man nun die Vorbauklemmung löst, verstellt sich die Vorspannung des Steuersatzes und im ungünstigen Fall kann die Gabel nach unten rausfallen. Dieses gilt es unbedingt zu verhindern, indem entweder ein Steuersatz verwendet wird, bei dem der obere Lagerdeckel am Gabelschaft geklemmt wird (RESET/Koehn oder Acros) oder eine Klemmring, wir wir ihn in Kürze anbieten können, über den oberen Lagerdeckel eines regulären Steuersdatzes montiert wird. Das Helius Travel wird bereits in Serie produziert und die ersten Rahmen sind auch schon ausgeliefert worden. Die Rahmen werden zur Zeit noch ohne Tasche geliefert, diese wird nachgeliefert, sobald fertig. Ein Termin für die Fertigstellung der Tasche steht zur Zeit noch nicht fest.

Der Rahmen ist auf eine Rohloff Nabe als Schaltung beschränkt, da ein Umwerfer beim Einfalten des Hecks mit der Schwinge kollidieren würde, die Option Canti-Sockel entfällt aus Kollisionsgründen ebenfalls. 

Grüße, Falco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (2. Januar 2006)

Danke f. d. Info, dann werd ich morgen mal meinen Händler fragen, ob er schon eine AB hat und wenn wann mit dem Basteln begonnen werden darf.
Gibt es schon Bilder / Zeichnung zum Klemmring? Ich wollte gerne einen 
 King Steuersatz aus meinem Bestand verwenden. 
Sind hinten dann für die Travel 180 er Scheiben mgl. ?

Gruß Frank


----------



## zyco (2. Januar 2006)

Wir der Klemmring einer wie der "Ring-o-Star" sein !?


----------



## ekim (3. Januar 2006)

Wie gross ist eigentlich das Travel in gefaltetem Zustand? Bzw wie gross ist die Tasche?


----------



## fUEL (4. Januar 2006)

Kw 3 2006 hört sich verdammt gut an. Das ist ja schon wieder wie Weihnachten
Ist der Klemmring dann schon verfügbar ?


----------



## Falco Mille (5. Januar 2006)

Es handelt sich um eine CNC gefräste Schelle mit 1 1/8" Innendurchmesser. In die Schelle ist eine M6 Mutter eingesetzt, die Verschaubung erfolgt durch eine M6 Inbusschraube mit 5er Schlüsselweite. Die Schelle wird in der KW 3 lieferbar sein. 

Die endgültigen Abmessungen der Tasche und das Packmaß kennen wir noch nicht.


Grüße, Falco


----------



## fUEL (11. Januar 2006)

Nur noch einige Tage, dann wird mein Klapprad zusammengebaut.

 Schwarz anodisiert mit Silber/Chrom Schatten Decals. Glaub ich hab mich damit unbeliebt gemacht aber ist der Ruf erst ruiniert bestellt es sich ganz ungeniert. 
Laufräder schon gespeicht Mavic 819 Disc ust hi Rohloff chrom vo Chris King chrom mit Dt comp chrom und Doppeldickendnippeln( schön stabil  ) , Louisen Fr Bremsen, Reifen Nobby Nic 2.25 Ust,  Steuersatz Chris King chrom, Kurbel FSA compact Gossamer mit 40 er Kettenblatt, Kette Rohloff, Gabel Tallas RLC, Dämpfer DT 190 L, Sattelstütze , Klemme und Nabenspanner Tune, Lenker Syntace VRO mit low Riser Carbon, Schaltgriff Rewell Titan, Sattel Sq Lab super 6 

Ich freu mich drauf 
Frank


----------



## elendil (11. Januar 2006)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Nur noch einige Tage, dann wird mein Klapprad zusammengebaut.
> 
> Schwarz anodisiert mit Silber/Chrom Schatten Decals. Glaub ich hab mich damit unbeliebt gemacht aber ist der Ruf erst ruiniert bestellt es sich ganz ungeniert.
> Laufräder schon gespeicht Mavic 819 Disc ust hi Rohloff chrom vo Chris King chrom mit Dt comp chrom und Doppeldickendnippeln( schön stabil  ) , Louisen Fr Bremsen, Reifen Nobby Nic 2.25 Ust,  Steuersatz Chris King chrom, Kurbel FSA compact Gossamer mit 40 er Kettenblatt, Kette Rohloff, Gabel Tallas RLC, Dämpfer DT 190 L, Sattelstütze , Klemme und Nabenspanner Tune, Lenker Syntace VRO mit low Riser Carbon, Schaltgriff Rewell Titan, Sattel Sq Lab super 6
> ...



Klingt verdammt gut!


----------



## Fränky G. (11. Januar 2006)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Nur noch einige Tage, dann wird mein Klapprad zusammengebaut.
> 
> Schwarz anodisiert mit Silber/Chrom Schatten Decals. Glaub ich hab mich damit unbeliebt gemacht aber ist der Ruf erst ruiniert bestellt es sich ganz ungeniert.
> Laufräder schon gespeicht Mavic 819 Disc ust hi Rohloff chrom vo Chris King chrom mit Dt comp chrom und Doppeldickendnippeln( schön stabil  ) , Louisen Fr Bremsen, Reifen Nobby Nic 2.25 Ust,  Steuersatz Chris King chrom, Kurbel FSA compact Gossamer mit 40 er Kettenblatt, Kette Rohloff, Gabel Tallas RLC, Dämpfer DT 190 L, Sattelstütze , Klemme und Nabenspanner Tune, Lenker Syntace VRO mit low Riser Carbon, Schaltgriff Rewell Titan, Sattel Sq Lab super 6
> ...



Glückwunsch !
Super Teile Auswahl ! Respekt ! BILDER .....
Gruß


----------



## dallo (12. Januar 2006)

So spinne ich auch ganz gerne mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (26. Januar 2006)

Aufbau  demnächst fertig - Vielleicht schaff ich das dann nächste Woche auch mal mit Bildern für die Interressierten.
Die Nörgler und Motzer werden sich wahrscheinlich noch schneller die Bilder herbeisehnen.
keep waiting.
Das erste Einklappen war ein interessantes Gefühl und das Teil im Rohzustand wiegt 3105 g mit DT 210 L .
Zusammengefaltet sieht der Rahmen winzig aus und man glaubt es einfach erst mal nicht, was daraus werden kann.
Einfach durchdachtes Engineering von Nicolai. - Chapeau!

Lob an alle, die es entwickelt haben.


----------



## fUEL (3. Februar 2006)

Das Rad ist jetzt fertig bis auf den Sattelschnellspanner und ein paar Schrauben auf die ich jeweils noch warte - hab nur im Moment einfach k. Zeit zu fotografieren, geschweige denn zum Fahren wg. Messestress. Das Gewicht liegt bei 13,5 Kg wg. der bleischweren Coladose hinten.

Eine kleine Frage dennoch an Falco zur Bremsleitungsbefestigung am Oberrohr.
Gibt es ausser mit Plastikhalter noch eine Möglichkeit die nicht eben sauber liegenden Bremsleitung zu befestigen zumal nur 2 Einfädelhalter vorhanden sind  wobei der hintere ausgerechnet in Richtung des weitergehenden Zuges  öffnet und somit keinen Gegenhalt gibt? 
Ist nur ne Schönheitssache wg d.Optik sieht halt irgendwie schlampig aus wenn der Zug so rumlümmert. 

Ansonsten ist das ein echter Knüller , weil das Bike zusammengefaltet in den  winzigen Cabriokofferraum passt. - Kompliment fürs Ingenieurwesen im Hause Nicolai.  

Hoffentlich ist bald Sommer ! 

Grüsse Frank


----------



## elendil (4. Februar 2006)

Klingt wirklich fein. Sobald ich ein Cabrio mit kleinem Kofferraum habe kommt mir auch so eins ins Haus!

Im Ernst: klasse Idee, schade nur, dass doch ganz schön Mehrgewicht in Kauf genommen werden muss. Ich halte das trotzdem für einen guten Kompromis für die verbesserte "Möbilität" mit anderen Verkehrsmitteln.


----------



## fUEL (14. Februar 2006)

Hi, miteinander! 
Foto in meiner 1 Bild Galerie. Vielleicht gibt mir mal einer nen Tip, wie man das in einem Thread platziert. 
Vorab schon danke schön. 
Grüsse Frank


----------



## Splash (14. Februar 2006)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, miteinander!
> Foto in meiner 1 Bild Galerie. Vielleicht gibt mir mal einer nen Tip, wie man das in einem Thread platziert.
> Vorab schon danke schön.
> Grüsse Frank



Wenn Du Dir Dein Bild betrachtest, steht da drunter ein Feld, welches den Namen "UBB-Code" trägt. Das was da drinen steht (fängt mit [img... an und hört mit /img] auf) fügst Du einfach in deiner Antwort ein und schon wirds dargestellt wie folgt:


----------



## fUEL (14. Februar 2006)

Hallo, Michael 
Tausend Dank!!!   
Wenn ich ein wenig Zeit habe probier ich das noch mal aus    
Gruss Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Walroß (14. Februar 2006)

Schickes Fahrrad! Kannst Du bitte bei Gelegenheit mal ein Foto in zusammengeklapptem Zustand machen?


----------



## fUEL (14. Februar 2006)

Walroß schrieb:
			
		

> Schickes Fahrrad! Kannst Du bitte bei Gelegenheit mal ein Foto in zusammengeklapptem Zustand machen?


Geht in Ordnung in Bälde 
Gruss Frank


----------



## elendil (14. Februar 2006)

Und an die Waage hängen wäre auch prima!

Edit: schon gesehen im anderen Beitrag...


----------



## Testmaen (14. Februar 2006)

Sweet ride !  

Gibt´s schon Neuigkeiten vom Argon-Crosser ?


----------



## fUEL (14. Februar 2006)

Testmaen schrieb:
			
		

> Sweet ride !
> 
> Gibt´s schon Neuigkeiten vom Argon-Crosser ?


Bislang nur ein mageres Sparschwein  könnt aber durchaus ein  SevenTsunami werden. 
Mal sehen, erst mal wird gemestet bis die Wutz fett ist.   
Fürs Schlachtfest ist noch Zeit.
Grüsse
Frank
PS. 
Heute bei meinem Händler gewesen zum Technikworkshop mit der Dimb .-
Da haben zwei Idioten ein Ransom geklaut   . Naja das Bike haben wir gefunden; hat wohl die Flucht über den hohen Zaun nicht ganz mitmachen können - der Rest ist Polizeiarbeit. Unser Mann für alle Fälle:" Schwarzer Kater" schreibt bestimmt was im Frankfurt Forum drüber.. ... müsst ihr mal lesen morgen oder so .. (Hat schon geschrieben)


----------



## Testmaen (15. Februar 2006)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> ... könnt aber durchaus ein  SevenTsunami werden.



Das wäre wahrlich auch keine schlechte Wahl.


----------



## fUEL (16. Februar 2006)

Walroß schrieb:
			
		

> Schickes Fahrrad! Kannst Du bitte bei Gelegenheit mal ein Foto in zusammengeklapptem Zustand machen?


Wie gewünscht ! Gruß Frank


----------



## Walroß (16. Februar 2006)

Wirklich keine schlechte Erfindung  
Danke für die Fotots


----------



## Helius-FR (16. Februar 2006)

Nicht schlecht, nicht schlecht


----------



## Splash (16. Februar 2006)

Wirklich tolle Bilder. Da bekommt man richtig Lust aufs sparen für so n Klapprad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 58536 (25. Februar 2006)

Tolles Rad. Hast du auch schon einen Koffer gefunden, wo das Ding reinpasst? (für die Reisen nach Patagonien und Tibet oder wie willst du das Rad transportieren?)


----------



## fUEL (2. März 2006)

Die hierzu passende Tasche wird bei Nicolai gefertigt, gehört zum Lieferumfang, ist aber bislang noch nicht ausgeliefert worden. 
Sobald ich diese erhalten habe setze ich ein Bild hier ein auf dem das Bike in dieser eingepackt sein wird. 

Gut Ding braucht gut Weil und ein ....... ist kein Pfeil.

Gruss Frank


----------

